# Pleasently Surprised by the Gaggia Classic



## winchester coffee school (Nov 27, 2012)

I thought I should get myself a Gaggia Classic, as Im often being asked what is a good entry level espresso machine.

So ebay it was, £111 later I have a very nice Classic.

I cranked her up last night and was pretty pleased with the results.

After a few grinder adjustments I was getting great shots, very nice crema.

I must say I didnt get on with the Pannarello attachment, so I removed it and used the steam arm itself, I actually made some pretty decent microfoam, although I will be getting a Silvia steam arm to replace it with.

So there you go, any newcomers reading this and wondering where to start, I dont think you can go far wrong with this little beauty.

Ill report back when I get my new steam arm!!


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Nice insight into a classic, they seem very capable machines at a good price. Had your machine had its OPV adjusted?


----------



## mompt (Oct 25, 2012)

Very nice machine and almost endless modding opportunities. I bought myself a gaggia classic a couple of years ago. Loved it so much that I shipped it back to Aus with me. Modded it pretty well with a PID, silvia steam arm, OPV mod, drilled out a bottomless portafilter, and made a copper coil heat exchanger for it. Must say it was more temperature stable than my current setup. Had to sell it though as it actually would have cost twice as much shipping back when I decided come over again. Anyone have any questions on mods I'd gladly help out.

http://coffeesnobs.com.au/coffee-hardware-sale/32978-sold-fs-tas-pid-gaggia-classic-iberital-challenger-mc2-grinder-acc.html


----------



## santiago420 (Jul 10, 2012)

mompt said:


> Very nice machine and almost endless modding opportunities. I bought myself a gaggia classic a couple of years ago. Loved it so much that I shipped it back to Aus with me. Modded it pretty well with a PID, silvia steam arm, OPV mod, drilled out a bottomless portafilter, and made a copper coil heat exchanger for it. Must say it was more temperature stable than my current setup. Had to sell it though as it actually would have cost twice as much shipping back when I decided come over again. Anyone have any questions on mods I'd gladly help out.
> 
> http://coffeesnobs.com.au/coffee-hardware-sale/32978-sold-fs-tas-pid-gaggia-classic-iberital-challenger-mc2-grinder-acc.html


Hi Mompt, can you provide any further info/details of your copper coil heat exchanger mod? I have a PID and am very happy with the results I am able to produce on my classic, but intra-shot stability is still of interest. Any guide/info would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Mounted the rancillio wand to mine and it is now a completely different kettle of fish when steaming, amazing especially when you would have to be pretty dense to not have enough mechanical knowledge to fit it.


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

I have modded my classic with a Rancilio wand too, still getting the hang of it but it certainly seems to be the place to start!

Got the Wand for £15 so a bit of a bargain really!


----------

